# Drive thru lines



## we're all gonnadie (Sep 1, 2021)

I drove Gh over 2 years ago when dine in was open. It seems now that every drive thru especially in and out and McDonald’s are forever long. Do u guys generally turn down all fast food since dine in is closed which makes the drive thru a nightmare.

Also, I am officially healed from covid after 2months. I don’t want to go back to the casinos and possibly catch it again, so I’m thinking of going back to delivery pt. GH would tell me exactly how much I would get before Accepting a trip. If I go back and do delivery does DD or UE tell you the amount with the tip. How has delivery changed from 2 years ago


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

we're all gonnadie said:


> Do u guys generally turn down all fast food


Guys?... yes.
Ants?... no.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yes, no closed lobbies period no matter what.

No mcd, bk, KFC, dq, popeye, zaxby, ckfa,..

Dd shows the low offer total, can be higher.


----------



## we're all gonnadie (Sep 1, 2021)

What’s the low offer total. Could be higher if they tip cash. What does that mean exactly


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Just a minimum, I've never seen a cash tip since most orders you leave at the door. Total may be higher if they add a tip en route or dd rounds up the amount


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

NEVER !


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Lobbies are open in my area for the vast majority of FF - I love them. They’re usually less than 2 miles - a quick 5 bucks. But that’s very local - our McD ROCKS! Roy Rogers, on the other hand, is a fast “decline” - their lobby is worse than a drive-through. Never seen people move so sloth-slow.

KFC is a drive-through only; I’ve only done a handful, and they were fast; surprisingly high tips, too (I guess no one wants to go there).

Generally speaking, I’m ok with waiting up to 15 minutes. Maybe it’s because I’m a girl. More likely because I’m older.


----------



## honda2020 (Aug 25, 2020)

we're all gonnadie said:


> I drove Gh over 2 years ago when dine in was open. It seems now that every drive thru especially in and out and McDonald’s are forever long. Do u guys generally turn down all fast food since dine in is closed which makes the drive thru a nightmare.
> 
> Also, I am officially healed from covid after 2months. I don’t want to go back to the casinos and possibly catch it again, so I’m thinking of going back to delivery pt. GH would tell me exactly how much I would get before Accepting a trip. If I go back and do delivery does DD or UE tell you the amount with the tip. How has delivery changed from 2 years ago


I’m not sure about GH or DD but UE will show you an estimate of time and payment including suggested tip, if you get to at least “Gold” status. So, if you do UE, concentrate your drive time on weekends to earn extra points until you reach GOLD at least. One other tip, if you accept a fast food delivery and arrive at the restaurant to find a long drivethru line, make sure to tap “not ready yet” in the order details screen and also try to let the customer know that you need to wait in DT. Communication = better tips


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

One of the issues with fast food is the learning curve.

For instance, many in my area don’t know that delivery people don’t have to use the DT at Chick-Fil-A- they can go inside and get served more quickly.


----------

